# Issues with Internet



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm currently having problems with ny network at home. I'm currently using an old (about 5 years old) Belkin router, ADSL 2+ which is connected to 3 PCs, 2 running XP and 1 with Win7.

For the most part, surfing the internet is fine, decent speeds, no dropouts, ping tests are fine.

However, in the past couple of days, I've had issues with some programs or sites. I've run virus checks and whatnot, nothing shows up. I've tried on safe-mode + networking, still the same issue on all 3 PCs. Again, surfing is still fine for most sites.

The problem shows on the Steam Client, Desura Client, (not sure about Origin, haven't checked), and some sites. They're loadng pages incredibly slowly and often need refreshing. Strangely enough, going to the website itself from a browser is fine.

For websites I've had issues with, Facebook, kink.com (and any attached sites. [DON'T JUDGE ME!!! ]), Rockpapershotgun (there may be others, I've only tested sites that pop into my mind). They take ages to load up and only load the text/background. Images and such, they don't seem to load even if I refresh multiple times.

Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?

I've pinged the sites, tracerted them, flushed DNS, reset the modem, tried DNS settings from my provider and google (had it set as auto previously), done netsh winsock reset. Pings come back fine, tracerts too.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2013)

take a snap shot of all running processes and post it. Also was there any firewall or Antivirus updates possible on the PC's in question? Do you know exactly when it happened or was it one of them things that just started happening and gets worse as time goes on?

Are any of your neighbors using steam and have this issue too?


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll check with the neighbour. As for running AV or Firewall... I have Kaspersky and the windows firewall running. No updates (updated Win 7 yesterday in hopes it'd fix it. No change). 

On the weekend (Saturday to be exact), I did scans on the PC using Kaspersky, Malware Bytes, MSE, and Spybot S&D. Only Kaspersky has active protection, the others I've disable as I only use them for my weekly scans.

Nothing was detected and the internet was fine up until Tuesday (steam was working fine and I could visit all those sites without a problem). Between the PC being fine and the problem appearing, I hadn't done much but check emails and play (I also downloaded a game on steam but haven't run it yet). Kinda just came out of the blue. Oh, and I'm not throttled yet, I've still got a hundred gigs.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2013)

You router might be overheating. touch it see if it's hot. If so unplug for a while or mod it with fan.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought that as well but wouldn't that cause me to have more internet issues? (the overheating that is). My general browsing/download speeds are fine.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2013)

Heldelance said:


> I thought that as well but wouldn't that cause me to have more internet issues? (the overheating that is). My general browsing/download speeds are fine.


Have you tried this, It clears out junk and dns cache and such.
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

also, reboot router they tend to act crazy randomly.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

I've done the CCleaner thing and reset the modem. I'll try disconnecting it for 5-10 minutes when I get home and see if that helps.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2013)

Heldelance said:


> I've done the CCleaner thing and reset the modem. I'll try disconnecting it for 5-10 minutes when I get home and see if that helps.



Any possibility one of the PC's is a laptop? If so test on a different network.

I remember when my ISP would throttle sites like netflix and after enough people from our area had called netflix about a good two months or more of that crap and netflix was hip and put a stop to my ISP doing that....Thats what I am wondering for you...isp sometimes do some sketchy stuff to balance their loads . although steam is not bandwidth heavy.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 7, 2013)

Have you tried another router?


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll get my sister to test her laptop (I haven't actually used it on the home network). Only got the one router. I'm looking to replace this one anyway. Any suggestions for a good wireless + wired modem router?

I'll also test it on the mac my sister has.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm taking a wild stab in the dark here...are you on Cox?  

Two nights ago our service went down and it's been acting iffy ever since...The Roku is stuttering, Ooma has been having dropped calls, steam isn't running well etc.  I was actually going to unplug everything a little later tonight to see if I could reset the modem.  

Everything is working...just slower than normal.  Although...as Heldelance mentioned, web pages seem to be loading fine, just nothing else.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## qubit (Feb 7, 2013)

Try another router or viewing those sites through a web proxy and see what happens.

You could try this one: www.web-proxy.ca


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in Australia, using TPG.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess we can rule out Cox then eh?



LC


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahah, yup, I haven't been Cox blocked yet (ahahaha, see what I did there? )

I'll try the proxy thing as well, hopefully that'll sort some stuff out. I was pretty convinced this was a DNS issue (I had a similar issue a year back, sorted it by clearing out the DNS settings).

Much to try once I get home.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 7, 2013)

Get a new router. A descent one. A cheap or poorly designed router can wreak havoc on a network. The easiest way to trouble shoot problems like this is to change the router first. Save yourself a lot of headaches


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

Well my one's about 5 years old, been one helluva reliable thing but I've been itching to replace it. Problem is, I don't know what to get. I've got 3 desktops, I want to keep them wired, leave the wireless for laptops and mobile devices.

This honestly has not been a good month for me and computers. (Had to format my PC end of last month, BSODs which I guess were due to corrupted drivers or something)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2013)

could be a problem with your DNS server. try an alternate one.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

Had it set as Auto-Detect. Once problems started cropping up, I tried the ISP's designated DNSs. I also tried Google's DNS service and that other one, the Open DNS or something. No joy unfortunately.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 7, 2013)

FACEBOOK

Tracing route to star.c10r.facebook.com [31.13.77.55]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.1.1.1
2 22 ms 22 ms 22 ms 10.20.22-31.tpgi.com.au [10.20.22.31]
3 23 ms 23 ms 22 ms syd-pwk-dym-csw2-ge-1-16.tpgi.com.au [203.26.20.109]
4 22 ms 21 ms 22 ms syd-pwk-dym-crt1-ge-5-0-0.tpgi.com.au [203.29.135.141]
5 207 ms 207 ms 205 ms 219.158.39.17
6 205 ms 205 ms 205 ms vlan121.edge5.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.71.140.29]
7 215 ms 215 ms 215 ms vlan70.csw2.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.69.144.126]
8 215 ms 215 ms 215 ms ae-73-73.ebr3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.69.137.37]
9 214 ms 213 ms 214 ms ae-3-3.ebr1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.69.132.9]
10 * * 217 ms ae-61-61.csw1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.69.153.2]
11 217 ms 217 ms 216 ms ae-1-60.edge2.SanJose3.Level3.net [4.69.152.17]

12 213 ms * * FACEBOOK-IN.edge2.SanJose3.Level3.net [4.53.210.14]
13 220 ms * 214 ms po126.msw01.04.sjc1.tfbnw.net [74.119.77.223]
14 214 ms * * star-01-04-sjc1.facebook.com [31.13.77.55]
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * 211 ms star-01-04-sjc1.facebook.com [31.13.77.55]

---

STEAM
Tracing route to steampowered.com [208.64.202.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.1.1.1
2 18 ms 18 ms 18 ms 10.20.22-31.tpgi.com.au [10.20.22.31]
3 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms syd-pwk-dym-csw2-ge-1-16.tpgi.com.au [203.26.20.
109]
4 18 ms 18 ms 18 ms syd-pwk-dym-crt1-ge-5-0-0.tpgi.com.au [203.29.13
5.141]
5 204 ms 203 ms 202 ms 219.158.39.17
6 203 ms 203 ms 202 ms 219.158.25.34
7 215 ms 217 ms 215 ms 219.158.33.210
8 225 ms 215 ms 215 ms he-0-10-0-0-cr01.sacramento.ca.ibone.comcast.net
[68.86.86.249]
9 229 ms 229 ms 231 ms pos-2-14-0-0-cr01.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [
68.86.85.202]
10 230 ms 231 ms 229 ms be-13-pe03.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.8
4.110]
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * 244 ms 244 ms 205.196.6.34
13 244 ms 244 ms 244 ms fw01-core.tuk.valve.net [208.64.202.21]
14 244 ms 244 ms 243 ms 208-64-202-68.valve.net [208.64.202.68]

----

KINK.COM

Tracing route to www.kink.com [208.80.184.184]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.1.1.1
2 19 ms 18 ms 18 ms 10.20.22-31.tpgi.com.au [10.20.22.31]
3 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms syd-pwk-dym-csw2-ge-1-16.tpgi.com.au [203.26.20.109]
4 18 ms 18 ms 18 ms syd-pwk-dym-crt1-ge-5-0-0.tpgi.com.au [203.29.135.141]
5 202 ms 203 ms 203 ms 219.158.39.17
6 414 ms 409 ms 407 ms 219.158.30.173
7 646 ms 638 ms 643 ms 219.158.30.166
8 421 ms 420 ms 427 ms xe-4-0-2.ar2.sjc1.us.nlayer.net [69.22.153.145]

9 412 ms 419 ms 425 ms ae0-90g.cr1.sjc1.us.nlayer.net [69.22.143.117]
10 431 ms 440 ms 444 ms ae2-20g.cr1.sfo1.us.nlayer.net [69.22.143.162]
11 438 ms 445 ms 444 ms as40475.ge-0-2-1.cr1.sfo1.us.nlayer.net [69.22.153.90]
12 451 ms 442 ms 440 ms cne-ro-cpe.sfo02.appliedops.net [208.83.220.42]

13 442 ms 435 ms 438 ms fw-gw.kink.com [208.80.184.54]
14 443 ms 428 ms 447 ms www.kink.com [208.80.184.184]


----------



## qubit (Feb 8, 2013)

Any better when you tried that proxy I suggested?

Also, definitely try another router. Every once in a while, my internet gets all erratic and eventually grinds to a halt and it's always caused by my router. Very likely yours is bad in some way too.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah, tried the proxy. Tried setting it on the router and the PCs but no luck. I've ordered a new one anyway. Too bad it won't come until next week.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2013)

Heldelance said:


> yeah, tried the proxy. Tried setting it on the router and the PCs but no luck. I've ordered a new one anyway. Too bad it won't come until next week.



What did you order?


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 8, 2013)

Billion 7800N


----------



## qubit (Feb 8, 2013)

Heldelance said:


> yeah, tried the proxy. Tried setting it on the router and the PCs but no luck. I've ordered a new one anyway. Too bad it won't come until next week.



Let's hope it fixes it.


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally got it sorted. ISP didn't really say much as to why it was screwed up but it seems that most of my overseas traffic was being routed to China, now it isn't. Thanks for the help guys, I've also bought a new modem since my one's 7 years old.


----------



## qubit (Feb 13, 2013)

That's great, but China? I wonder why they'd do that?


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 14, 2013)

I have no freaking idea, it wasn't just me either, I found posts in whirlpool where some people had the same problem with my ISP. Blooody ISP didn't even answer me when I asked what was causing it. Of course I'd be alarmed, China's done this redirection thing before for nefarious purposes.


----------

